# vous avez déjà reussi a taper un accent dans le terminal?



## tehem (1 Février 2003)

tout est dans le sujet...

alors ? comment on fait?

moi j'y arrive pas!


----------



## maousse (1 Février 2003)

Réglages de la fenêtre=&gt;Affichage , choisir l'encodage Unicode, l'encodage occidental(ASCII) ne propose effectivement pas les accents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(n'oublie pas d'appliquer ce réglage à toutes les fenêtres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

